# GH and KH?



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

What are the 'ideal' parameters for these? My water is well water that's softened and filtered and my GH is literally 0 and my KH is off too, tho I can't remember the number right now... I bought SeaChems Equilibrium and Alkaline Buffer, but I don't know what parameters I should be shooting for. Any help?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Correcting. My KH is actually "Ideal" in the 150 range. For some reason, I thought it was off... I won't need the Alkaline Buffer after all... O_O


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

My GH is at a 0, and the bottle of Equilibrium says match the KH... so I got the GH to 150.... is that going to be terrible? lol


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

That should be fine. The instructions that came with my KH/GH test kit says anywhere between 50 and 200 ppm (for both) is good for most tropical fish, 140-200 ppm for inverts. Tetras would prefer the lower end, guppies and other livebearers the higher end, but I have endlers in soft water and they are fine.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I was looking more for my plants, and being good for them since I didn't have like, any nutrients for them. I wanted something safe for my fish, too, but I knew I was in the "safe range" for my Betta babies, just want to make sure it'll be good for my plants too, but that sounds like they should be perfect...


----------

